

Show HN: Sell Tickets to your events easily.(ticketforest.com) - fraserk
https://ticketforest.com

======
tomahaug
It took me several seconds to decipher the headline on the cover image,
primarily because of the green spotlight (or at least, I suppose this is the
reason).

